# Window frame not flush with finished wall



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello


I'm doing some electrical on a 1940's home renovation and the owner asked me today to look at a problem he is having. The window frame is out past the finished wall, about a 1/2" but it is not square as some of the frame is flush to the finished wall. Example the top of one window is 1/2" out but at the bottom corner it is flush. Seems to me the only remedy is to somehow cut the frame flush to the wall. I have suggested using a power planer. Other wise I see no way to trim the window properly. I have attached a picture to show the general issue.

Any other ideas or power tool that will get the frame cut back flush to the finished wall?

l


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If this is a newly installed window (you mentioned that this is a renovation), then someone should also determine if the window is seated properly against the home's exterior. There is the slight chance that the window itself was not installed properly (not unusual). 

If you rule this out, then the next option would then be to scribe (pencil-line-mark) the jamb to where it should be, and power plane it down. Stop short of the scribed-line and complete the job by hand with a hand-planer and sander. Hopefully, that is the only window like that in the house...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've removed the casing and installed temporary 1x3s around the window frame. Then used a router to trim them back almost flush with the finished wall. Like Atlantic says, you want to leave them stand a little proud so you can sand them.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I've removed the casing and installed temporary 1x3s around the window frame. Then used a router to trim them back almost flush with the finished wall. Like Atlantic says, you want to leave them stand a little proud so you can sand them.


That is a great idea!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

s the window new like ANDERSON ???.
Which has the vinyl liner that wraps around the inside jamb, if so then you will have to take a different approach. You do not want to cut the jamb liner she will never lay flat to the jamb once it is cut. 
Or explain to the owner what there future plans are for the window like window treatments, shutters, if they plan on any these, then precede with the following.
if its an old wooden window what I would do is cut two tapered strips (AS OUT LINE BY MAINTIANCE 6 ) the length of the side casing then finish it off with a block plane or sander then install them behind the window casing, this way you will not lose the window stop profile when you plain down the window jamb. 
Good Luck BOB


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I've removed the casing and installed temporary 1x3s around the window frame. Then used a router to trim them back almost flush with the finished wall. Like Atlantic says, you want to leave them stand a little proud so you can sand them.


M6 is correct on this. 

1/16" is the measurement, in terms of the allowance over the sheetrock surface.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the excellent professional advice. The window is of the 1960's vintage. There are actually 3 like I described in the 1st post. It's a longtime ago conversion of a single car garage to a bedroom. Very common in my parts to see this done to a attached garage. New owner is remodeling. I'm rewiring the house which was built in 1942. The individual who did the conversion is long gone and lacked carpentry skills as he had many oversites in the construction. Pretty common though if you have been in very many older homes that have had additions done by a resourceful home owner.

I have passed on your ideas to the owner and he likes Maintenance 6's idea with the 1x3 and router. He mentioned that was a stroke of genius. I'll let all of you know how it goes... maybe even post a few pictures of his efforts. 

Thanks to all for your time and sharing your knowledge.

Stubbie


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!! Genius?? I've been called a lot of things. Genius is pretty far down the list.:laughing:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a first time for everything....I was called a genius a few years back, unfortunately the person making the comment was standing in water working on a live circuit to a well pump. You always have to consider the source when complimented.....


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I have run into this problem in my house also. It was built in 1915 and had plaster and lathe walls with no insulation. Once you gut and hang 1/2" sheetrock it's usually thinner than the plaster and lathe. I planed mine down with a power planer and it worked out good. 


Good Luck.


----------

